# Personal Research: Does anyone know what this symbol represents?



## TreasureTrove365 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I am doing personal Research, does anyone know what any of these symbols represent?


Thank you.


----------



## Nexus7 (Dec 23, 2021)

Is the Crescent Moon a Symbol of Islam as Is Widely Believed?


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 23, 2021)

originally it was the top of an ottoman battle standard. called an alem. I believe they tied horsehair tassels to it.


----------



## TreasureTrove365 (Dec 23, 2021)

Interesting, the picture in the center and right does not look like the standard crescent but both are circles, one of them with a spear like point going through it. I don't see how both of these circles can represent the moon or a crescent. @Megalonymous do you have any idea what the symbol on the left that's not one of the circles may represent, I have never seen it before and cannot tie an Islamic reference to it.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 24, 2021)

Might help us all if you provide larger images.


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 24, 2021)

TreasureTrove365 said:


> Interesting, the picture in the center and right does not look like the standard crescent but both are circles, one of them with a spear like point going through it. I don't see how both of these circles can represent the moon or a crescent. @Megalonymous do you have any idea what the symbol on the left that's not one of the circles may represent, I have never seen it before and cannot tie an Islamic reference to it.


I think its a tulip in reference to Muhammads love of beauty but it is pretty hard to see. do you know where it is because in Persia they are alam and have a lot of meanings.


----------



## TreasureTrove365 (Dec 25, 2021)

@kd-755 @Megalonymous These symbols are on top of the prophet Muhammeds shrine in Madinah, Masjid al nabawi


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 25, 2021)

sometimes they look like trees in art




if you are searching for something to find, what is the Kaaba pointing at.
the foundation stone in paradise.. it is not a point that is arguable that it is still there.

peace.


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 25, 2021)

It would appear to be the representation of Saturn during the cataclysm told from the past.  I have not researched this topic much personally. I was watching a video on the meanings behind christmas.  Also told, the story (also told by David Icke) about why ppl used to (still do) worship saturn or sol invictus. What was told is what saturn used to be (a sun in the center of the known universe) and if/when it changed the visual representation was identical to those symbols. Also, quite noticeably resembled an "all seeing eye". 
I never made the connection until now. 
Thanks!
The film was on Gab tv IPOT1776 Part 3 of his series on Pop culture


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 25, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7EAlTcZFwY_​

PDF - The Saturn Myth (David Talbott)


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 25, 2021)

these were worshipped in one paradise the Kaaba sends you too

 ​


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 25, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> these were worshipped in one paradise the Kaaba sends you too
> 
> View attachment 15076 View attachment 15077​


Who do you worship in/at Kaaba?

Allah? Correct?

Where, Who?   Kabbala?/! 

But what's that and who do they worship???

Saturn/Lord of the Rings/Sol Invictus/and the obvious other name.
Oh yeah, what do they do there when worshiping?                Walk in circles around a Black Cube.


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 25, 2021)

Unclepeanutbutter said:


> Who do you worship in/at Kaaba?
> 
> Allah? Correct?
> 
> ...


Saturn is worshipped in paradise. with his adamant sickle
Szegvar figurine

you walk in circles because it was a long walk from paradise to Mecca.

"The tafsir traditions give a mythological account of the Ka`bah’s origin, with some asserting that the Ka`bah was created even before the earth itself, and that it was fashioned and sent down by God while his Throne was still “upon the waters”.
Lo! the first Sanctuary appointed for mankind was that at Becca, a blessed place, a guidance for mankind; wherein are plain memorials of God’s guidance."


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 26, 2021)

My point is more made that "Holy Books" should not ever be read as absolute truth. 
We read many books from different religions and draw conclusions as to which stories overlap and coincide.
If this website is any proof, all books that we have access to have been corrupted/edited if you will.
Masonic teaching prove this. As well as knowing that Ancient Jewish Mysticism led to the Creation of other religions to draw ppl away from the teachings of God. Examples: Mormons, Scientology, best of all . . . Comminusm!  Yes Communism. An all-encompassing method of governance and abolishment of all religion except for "The State". 
People get rather upset when you tell them that their Bible has been selectively edited. 
We know the Ashkanazi (sp) were basically turn-coats of religion. To go from studying the Talmud (not the Torah), then convert to Moorish teachings to escape their persecution/punishment. Then to convert again to the Christian faith to hide  in plain sight (but now as freemasons/pagans).  
All history is corrupted, this site is proof. To think that Holy Books are not, is to bury ones head in the sand.
That is why we are here.


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 26, 2021)

Unclepeanutbutter said:


> My point is more made that "Holy Books" should not ever be read as absolute truth.
> We read many books from different religions and draw conclusions as to which stories overlap and coincide.
> If this website is any proof, all books that we have access to have been corrupted/edited if you will.
> Masonic teaching prove this. As well as knowing that Ancient Jewish Mysticism led to the Creation of other religions to draw ppl away from the teachings of God. Examples: Mormons, Scientology, best of all . . . Comminusm!  Yes Communism. An all-encompassing method of governance and abolishment of all religion except for "The State".
> ...


there is a very simple way to determine if we should be paying any attention to anyones text. a real physical test.
boastful catholics make big claims about being in there with god... lets test them
dogma #1 and dogma #51 and #52 say that everything god created still exists and we will know him through what he has created. there are 3 things god created that were physical and they say we must be able to find. 
#1 his huge round city called Zion with canals and towers etc destroyed in catastrophe 
#2 the garden which survived the catastrophe
and #3 the foundation stone the people dispersed from after catastrophe. 

In Jerusalem and Mecca, records of this stones location [and therefore Zion and the garden] were carefully monumentalized in the Jewish Damascus gate of the pillar and Islamic Kaaba hateem and roof fountain... according to their scripture and symbology and traditions [so its a test for them too]. they did it because they wanted to be able to go home.
does the Kaaba and Damascus gate point exactly to a big venerated rock? is there a HUGE round city there? and a rectangular walled garden? where there was a flood? 

the romans found the garden and the stone and the city, while too huge to see could be used.
the garden started the Mithra craze and they venerated the stone with the very first "church".
science took on the mission to prove all this. science didn't know exactly what it was doing at the time. pandemic gave them time to think.

there is supposed to be one church based on what the real god did and thought... not on the marketing of one of the minions.

peace


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 26, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> there is a very simple way to determine if we should be paying any attention to anyones text. a real physical test.
> boastful catholics make big claims about being in there with god... lets test them
> dogma #1 and dogma #51 and #52 say that everything god created still exists and we will know him through what he has created. there are 3 things god created that were physical and they say we must be able to find.
> #1 his huge round city called Zion with canals and towers etc destroyed in catastrophe
> ...



As in starfort? and all the ancient canals visible in south irak and northern europe for example?


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 26, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> As in starfort? and all the ancient canals visible in south irak and northern europe for example?


yes it has that shape. the outside ring is not smooth but undulates like this




but more like this


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 26, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> yes it has that shape. the outside ring is not smooth but undulates like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So your conclusion is, human beings suddenly existed in this ready built city? which resembles structures around midgard? Its interesting, but how do you not accept life before the bible? Or did me misunderstand?


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 26, 2021)

Science is the problem. It was invented by man. Carbon 14 dating for example is based on taking someone at their word. Someone had to say that they knew the actual date of an object and then measure everything from that point. That is why I don't trust the texts we are presented.
So you are going to draw most of you're conclusions off the very teachings you may want to question . . .
Also, if the Romans discovered all these things, and they were all rediscovered by Science then what are they and where are they?
Unless they are on landmasses that we are told don't exist. Not going there right now but if these are to be taken as Fact, then why would so few know about them?
BTW Catholics have far too many integrated pagan practices/festivals/symbols for me to take their books as the True Word. With regard to the maps home or the location of, you are again assuming that what you read is un-molested. I can not in good spirit take any current books at their word. The influences of the money changers has/is too far reaching for my compliance in thought. Based on the buildings/styles around the world we know the realm has been habited in the past. This Roman, Gothic, Classical, stuff is pure malarkey. The timelines on all things taught are garbage as well. Meant to keep ppl like us away from truth.  

The point is that all things need to be questioned/tested not always based purely on the things that are written and presented to us.

Not speaking to what you feel/know in your heart or being.


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 26, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> So your conclusion is, human beings suddenly existed in this ready built city? which resembles structures around midgard? Its interesting, but how do you not accept life before the bible? Or did me misunderstand?


god built his city [and Sumerians say the minor gods were doing the digging work initially]
when?
Archbishop Ussher 4,004 BC.
Using more recently available data, 4,115 BC.
Rabbis calculate the date at 3,760 BC.
Septuagint 5,540 BC.

but the greeks say Yima built the first city about 7000bc and the romans went this Mithraism path.


Unclepeanutbutter said:


> Science is the problem. It was invented by man. Carbon 14 dating for example is based on taking someone at their word. Someone had to say that they knew the actual date of an object and then measure everything from that point. That is why I don't trust the texts we are presented.
> So you are going to draw most of you're conclusions off the very teachings you may want to question . . .
> Also, if the Romans discovered all these things, and they were all rediscovered by Science then what are they and where are they?
> Unless they are on landmasses that we are told don't exist. Not going there right now but if these are to be taken as Fact, then why would so few know about them?
> ...


science gets us into the sky where we needed to be to see. science knows how to dig in the dirt properly so we know that there was a catastrophe and what had been destroyed. carbon 14 is just a detail.

the stone




the black fountain runs with wine every April 1st. they really know not why. they just do it.


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 26, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> god built his city [and Sumerians say the minor gods were doing the digging work initially]
> when?
> Archbishop Ussher 4,004 BC.
> Using more recently available data, 4,115 BC.
> ...


Interesting that they fill the fountain with "Blood". 
As with the Catholics taking sacrament every sunday they are engaging in pagan ritual canablism. This alone makes me question everything about the Bible. Question, not cast out.
If it were the true stone, I would expect there to be much more going on with it publicly. You know, like CERN.


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 26, 2021)

Unclepeanutbutter said:


> Interesting that they fill the fountain with "Blood".
> As with the Catholics taking sacrament every sunday they are engaging in pagan ritual canablism. This alone makes me question everything about the Bible. Question, not cast out.
> If it were the true stone, I would expect there to be much more going on with it publicly. You know, like CERN.


they just dug it up only recently. they were not looking for it. it was at Centrum Mundi.


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 26, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> they just dug it up only recently. they were not looking for it. it was at Centrum Mundi.


I mean if it were the true stone. Someone would have known where it was by generational tellings or marking in scripture/books. 
As far as what I have read, the garden is supposed to be at the top of the world. You know with the big black stone and the land masses and the things . . . This makes more sense to me as even ppl who are fans of Saturn worship a black rock/cube. At the top of a world/planet/realm.
It escapes me as to what the signifigance (sp) of the locale of the portal machine/super collider. It is of signifigence though.
Unless you are of the school of thought where in there was a cataclysm that shot the sparkily bits all over, melting buildings, and throwing said rock all over. And the four continents to the north are no longer in existence.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 26, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> sometimes they look like trees in art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What comes to mind.

 34°33'51.86"N

135°29'14.75"E


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 26, 2021)

Unclepeanutbutter said:


> I mean if it were the true stone. Someone would have known where it was by generational tellings or marking in scripture/books.
> As far as what I have read, the garden is supposed to be at the top of the world. You know with the big black stone and the land masses and the things . . . This makes more sense to me as even ppl who are fans of Saturn worship a black rock/cube. At the top of a world/planet/realm.
> It escapes me as to what the signifigance (sp) of the locale of the portal machine/super collider. It is of signifigence though.
> Unless you are of the school of thought where in there was a cataclysm that shot the sparkily bits all over, melting buildings, and throwing said rock all over. And the four continents to the north are no longer in existence.


"Therefore, hear the word of the Lord, you scoffers,
Who rule this people who are in Jerusalem,
15 Because you have said, “We have made a covenant with death,
And with Sheol we have made a pact.
The gushing flood will not reach us when it passes by,
Because we have made falsehood our refuge and we have concealed ourselves with deception.”
16 Therefore this is what the Lord God says:

“Behold, I am laying a stone in Zion, a tested stone,
A precious cornerstone _for_ the foundation, firmly placed.
The one who believes _in it_ will not be disturbed.
17 I will make justice the measuring line
And righteousness the level;
Then hail will sweep away the refuge of lies,
And the waters will overflow the secret place.
18 Your covenant with death will be canceled,
And your pact with Sheol will not stand;
When the gushing flood passes through,
Then you will become its trampling _ground_."

it was in no ones interest to have the ancient Persian etc etc homeland in the middle of Europe. its still not really.

here is a big round city
its a thread on its own I think.


Citezenship said:


> What comes to mind.
> 
> 34°33'51.86"N
> 
> ...


the gods they were worshipping in Japan look exactly like the gods they were worshipping in "paradise" [vinca and jomon]


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 26, 2021)

i know title says personal, but could you elaborate your thinking? Does this tie in with the russian war of gods in scandinavia as in the balkan ancient history of wine and eden there. Some people believe the original japanese with key hole-culture where "indoEuropean". And the Don river is the Donau which the As-people took to the west for the second battle before the flood you mentioned. How can mecka etc. then be the origin if its after all mentioned / any above?


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 26, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> i know title says personal, but could you elaborate your thinking? Does this tie in with the russian war of gods in scandinavia as in the balkan ancient history of wine and eden there. Some people believe the original japanese with key hole-culture where "indoEuropean". And the Don river is the Donau which the As-people took to the west for the second battle before the flood you mentioned. How can mecka etc. then be the origin if its after all mentioned / any above?


I think Atli [Thor] was the king of the "island" of On [Zion].
if you were looking for the city of Asgard what would it look like exactly? what would make you think you might be looking at it? just curious.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Dec 26, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> I think Atli [Thor] was the king of the "island" of On [Zion].
> if you were looking for the city of Asgard what would it look like exactly? what would make you think you might be looking at it? just curious.



(The mountains in sahara with norse name, to be edit with photo) Could be one. 
According to the Eddas, they were written to a christian priest though, among other sources, tells that Asgard is the east. Seems more like an area than city. I must say i have no idea wich east, old or new. But around Azarov lake. Should be why the don/donau river is mentioned in those sagas. Aspeople, did not originate in scandinavia, probably not even a northern people. ?


----------



## TreasureTrove365 (Dec 26, 2021)

Blackdiamond said:


> i know title says personal, but could you elaborate your thinking? Does this tie in with the russian war of gods in scandinavia as in the balkan ancient history of wine and eden there. Some people believe the original japanese with key hole-culture where "indoEuropean". And the Don river is the Donau which the As-people took to the west for the second battle before the flood you mentioned. How can mecka etc. then be the origin if its after all mentioned / any above?


There is a multitude of pagan symbolism embedded in core religions that are not supposed to be there, I just wanted to know what those symbols represented, I knew they were pagan but couldn't pinpoint their representation, the responses were very helpful. I had no goal in mind other than trying to reference it to something.


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 26, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> "Therefore, hear the word of the Lord, you scoffers,
> Who rule this people who are in Jerusalem,
> 15 Because you have said, “We have made a covenant with death,
> And with Sheol we have made a pact.
> ...


So why would the portal machine be there then? There is supposed to be way to the underworld there. 
There are many supposed' locations to underworld passages. (I have not compiled a list based on the info I have come across as I have no interest in that topic) I have a very good understanding of what is researched at CERN as I have a personal relationship with someone who does consulting with then as well as other projects. Some of which I wish I had the knowledge on where to look for probably classified projects. I know the scientific "reasons" for running the experiments. Most of them will tell you to prove the existence of other dimensions based on what happens to the products created when the particle streams are collided. The pictures of the products (sometimes unknown particles) are then measured.  One of the original "tasks" was to prove the existence of gravity by taking pics of Gravitrons.  
I should stop, don't need to get into the weeds too bad here. 
Again,    proving  the  existence   of  other  dimensions.
Placement is key, 
 No pun inteneded.


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 27, 2021)

Unclepeanutbutter said:


> So why would the portal machine be there then? There is supposed to be way to the underworld there.
> There are many supposed' locations to underworld passages. (I have not compiled a list based on the info I have come across as I have no interest in that topic) I have a very good understanding of what is researched at CERN as I have a personal relationship with someone who does consulting with then as well as other projects. Some of which I wish I had the knowledge on where to look for probably classified projects. I know the scientific "reasons" for running the experiments. Most of them will tell you to prove the existence of other dimensions based on what happens to the products created when the particle streams are collided. The pictures of the products (sometimes unknown particles) are then measured.  One of the original "tasks" was to prove the existence of gravity by taking pics of Gravitrons.
> I should stop, don't need to get into the weeds too bad here.
> Again,    proving  the  existence   of  other  dimensions.
> ...


paradise became the underworld after the flood. when the water went away it was a stinking rotten mess. 
but there was a shore to the sea and that's where the stone is.
coincidently on the shore were a lot of caves. at the roman entrance to one of the caves under Budapest, they carved the word tartarus on the wall.


Blackdiamond said:


> (The mountains in sahara with norse name, to be edit with photo) Could be one.
> According to the Eddas, they were written to a christian priest though, among other sources, tells that Asgard is the east. Seems more like an area than city. I must say i have no idea wich east, old or new. But around Azarov lake. Should be why the don/donau river is mentioned in those sagas. Aspeople, did not originate in scandinavia, probably not even a northern people. ?



note that there was a lake called moetic and one called maeotic. moetic is the one where the action was.


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 27, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> paradise became the underworld after the flood. when the water went away it was a stinking rotten mess.
> but there was a shore to the sea and that's where the stone is.
> coincidently on the shore were a lot of caves. at the roman entrance to one of the caves under Budapest, they carved the word tartarus on the wall.
> 
> ...


So would it serve those to keep the water level at a constant height so as not to uncover things or let entities "out"? 
I live in a state where all waterways are publicly owned and run/regulated. We have a large river in the state and it is the only body of water to be privately run. All the dams are run via private compaies. There is of course a lot of homes with buried third floors and they are located at the highest elevations in the town. Also curiously we have an other river that starts near town and flow south to north. The two rivers were connected via a mile long canal. They are "restoring it" (destroying all the foundations and locks). I can't help but think water level regulation is a major deal. It really makes sense with the global warming hoax. Water levels in florida haven't changed in 100 years. 
Tartarus, as in the prison. 
With looking at the info one finding the circle city there was info on river/watershed management around Buda Pest.  Again, coincidence I'm sure. 
We should really get together and play dice sometime.
Do you have any info on this lake existing on any old maps?


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 27, 2021)

Unclepeanutbutter said:


> So would it serve those to keep the water level at a constant height so as not to uncover things or let entities "out"?
> I live in a state where all waterways are publicly owned and run/regulated. We have a large river in the state and it is the only body of water to be privately run. All the dams are run via private compaies. There is of course a lot of homes with buried third floors and they are located at the highest elevations in the town. Also curiously we have an other river that starts near town and flow south to north. The two rivers were connected via a mile long canal. They are "restoring it" (destroying all the foundations and locks). I can't help but think water level regulation is a major deal. It really makes sense with the global warming hoax. Water levels in florida haven't changed in 100 years.
> Tartarus, as in the prison.
> With looking at the info one finding the circle city there was info on river/watershed management around Buda Pest.  Again, coincidence I'm sure.
> ...


in the middle right of this map you will see "zee" with an island in the middle. last remnant of the flood. click for big




Tabula Hungariae​if you look up the deliblatska pescara, you might see the remnants of the dam.

this is neat...
Rescue dig 1968 of neolithic structures Timis river, Romania [site called parta..just south of Timisoara main road where bridge is today]





Same spot on Timis river today after erosion destroyed neolithic terrace. Note what was under the neolithic structures.




see the massive stones under what was the neolithic settlement.


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Dec 27, 2021)

Megalonymous said:


> in the middle right of this map you will see "zee" with an island in the middle. last remnant of the flood. click for big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what puts the Garden here in your mind? 
Do you have a thread that you generally agree with so as not to have to restate things once said?
I ask ppl take my ignorance lightly as I only awoke five or six years ago (No it was not a Q or Trump thing). 
I spent most of my years here understanding mechanical and technical things/concepts. 
I do have to say, I have spent my entire life to learning history, by that I mean since I could comprehend and commit to memory the items of interest. Mostly Nuclear disasters, weapons, and reactor concepts/designs more recently (thorium, liquid salt, fusion, ect.).
I have admittedly never read the "Good Book". I have it on my list of books but have devoted most of my current efforts in learning and developing a fully organic, closed loop, no-til farm with no power tools. 
I do teach organic gardening and sustainable/renewable growing/land management. When I meet new people, I always pass on knowledge of this type and caliber in hopes that others will seek true facts and knowledge. instead of the status-quo.


----------



## Megalonymous (Dec 27, 2021)

Unclepeanutbutter said:


> So if that's there, what may be under the surface near the dam itself? I do wish I could see the arial photos unedited.
> The things we could "discover".


on the very edge of the deliblatska is the garden
you can see the romans finding it on Trajans column.




if you look at it in google earth [isometric view] you can see the drivelines from the western corner which lead to the swamp where the aurochs lived. see the sorting facility and kill zone they created [dug].

it is at the bottom of this page [good pictures]

the black soils of europe
"In Europe, a common paradigm is that chernozem soils developed in the Holocene under grassland steppes, with their formation largely determined by three factors, parent material, climate and faunal mixing. For European chernozems, however, pollen records  show that steppes were rare. Here, using high-resolution transmission electron microscopy, electron energy loss spectroscopy, micro Raman spectroscopy and radiocarbon dating, we characterized the nanomorphology and chemical structure of soil organic carbon (SOC) from Central European chernozems. We identified submicron remnants of burned biomass (15–45 percent of SOC), coexisting as amorphous charblack carbon (BC) derived from pyrolized cellulose or soot-BC. The BC was several millenia in age (1160–5040 carbon-14 years) and up to 3990 radiocarbon years older than bulk SOC, indicating significant residence times for BC in soils.
In black Australian grassland soils, under aboriginal fire management for thousands of years, up to 30% of the soil organic carbon (SOC) was present as BC, whereas adjacent forested soils that were not subjected to regular aboriginal burning were gray and contained little BC..... Max Planck Inst."


----------

